# Toothpick shooting



## TravisAmbro (Jan 20, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Cards are next :thumbsup:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice shooting


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

Dang man, you have became a wonderful shooter since I met you at the MWST. I hope you come this year so I can shoot with you again. I saw how great you did at the shoot out for Blue, congrats.


----------



## TravisAmbro (Jan 20, 2016)

RyanJL said:


> Dang man, you have became a wonderful shooter since I met you at the MWST. I hope you come this year so I can shoot with you again. I saw how great you did at the shoot out for Blue, congrats.


Unless something crazy happens. I should be there! Can't wait! That was a fun weekend

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Well done man!!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nicely done! Time to go for your card cutter badge.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Excellent! I've been shooting golf tees, Maybe I'll try toothpicks next and then cards. I look forward to seeing you at the MWST too. My game is definitely better, not the speed game though I need to work on that.


----------



## TravisAmbro (Jan 20, 2016)

truthornothing said:


> Excellent! I've been shooting golf tees, Maybe I'll try toothpicks next and then cards. I look forward to seeing you at the MWST too. My game is definitely better, not the speed game though I need to work on that.


Hey man! . I'm just now getting on ssf, it's nice to match the faces to forum names. Can't wait to hang again

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :wave:


----------

